# Hawg Hut or Goat or Sheep or DH's New Digs



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

We are getting 3 feeder pigs. One for us, one for our neighbor, Robert that helps us so much around here and one for @Devonviolet and her husband. They don't have a place for a pig, we do, so we built a MUCH better fence around the garden to double duty as a pig pen this winter. The guy we are getting the pigs from said to build them a hut using 3 sheets of 3/4" plywood. One for the top, one for the bottom and rip one longways for the back, then rip the other piece for the sides. Simple huh?  Naawww...... 

I am proud to say we built the Hawg House with stuff we already had, thanks to my scrounging abilities. Even the screws were leftovers from other projects. Oh, we did buy one small tube of asphalt roof patch for a couple of bucks.

To start with, for skids, I rifled through the pile for cedar cross arm pieces off the top of telephone poles, complete with the insulators. Not the pretty blue glass insulators, brown ceramic, but still cool. I had to spray the nut with WD-40 to loosen them up, then pound the threaded metal insulator holders through the cross arm. I dragged them to where I was going to build the Hawg Hut. My husband came out and together we cut the 2x4's and screwed them down on the cross arm pieces to make the foundation for the Hut. He brought extra help with him.






Then we laid down the 1st piece of plywood for the floor. The whole time DH and I kept up a running argument that he believed the pigs didn't need a floor. I believed they did, because it was going to be cold and the ground would be wet and cold. DH said pigs like the mud, he never saw a shelter for pigs with a floor in it. And nag, nag, nag, and yah, yah, yah, anybody listening to us would think we were about to club each other over the head. 

Our neighbor, Robert, showed up and we started up with the frame. My husband wanted an overhang on the front for more shade for the pigs. For somebody that wanted them to sleep in the cold wet mud, all of a sudden he wanted a front porch for them. For giggles and grins we put a piece of plywood on top and realized that two sheets placed longways would make perfect roof. And while we were making the front porch, we left a 10" overhang on the back to help keep rain water off.





We put the 2 sheets of plywood on top and screwed down the edges. It was wobbly, so we measured and marked another sheet of plywood for the back, then I ripped it with my cordless Hitachi circle saw. I adore my cordless saw and matching drill!  We screwed it in place and that did a lot to strengthen it up. Then I crawled on top and screwed the top down real good. 




We leaned a scrap against the side to have a look how it would fit. It got dark on us, so we quit. Robert and my husband made jokes on how nice it looked, that the pigs would have to move over, cause they were moving in the Hawg Hut themselves.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

The next day, DH had physical therapy at 10:00 AM, so I went out early to get some more done. I measured the sides, marked and cut the plywood. I got it screwed in place. By then, it was time to go, so I changed clothes real quick and we left.





Our 8 year old grand daughter got out of school early and we were to pick her up. After DH's therapy, we had lunch, got license tags for our flatbed trailer, got the mail, killing time until it was time to pick up our grand daughter. After we picked her up, we went home. My husband was wore out from his therapy, they really worked him over. I decided to work on the roof of the Hut. We were going to put asphalt shingles on the hut, but they were $22 a bundle!  Not a square, but for one measly bundle! And that was for cheap 3-tab! So to the pile of used stuff I went. I had some very used corrugated tin, the ends were rusted and eaten off, too short to cover the roof. No problem.






 I laid the tin on the roof, the good end down on the low end of the roof, with the rusted end towards the high end of the roof. I got tin snips and cut 2' pieces.





I laid these over the bad ends of the tin and screwed it all down.





It came out looking pretty darn good!



 
I had to stop. Time to take our grand daughter to ballet lessons and go pick up our 8 month old grand daughter from day care, then back to ballet, then take them home. Our daughter is out of town and our DSIL is a teacher and it was parent-teacher conference night. So we fed supper, got kids ready for bed, then their Daddy came home.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

The Hawg Hut looks like any pig would be happy to live in it!









This morning, I got the tube of asphalt roof patch and filled the holes in the roof, trying to beat the rain that was coming.






It was sprinkling before I got done.

The Hawg Hut still needs to be painted to protect the wood from the elements, but that will have to wait. It is raining now. We'll pick up the piggies next week!

The good part about building such a nice Hawg Hut is that after these piggies go to slaughter, the Hawg Hut can be used for sheep, goats, more pigs, and is skiddable so can be dragged to where ever we want it.

Still have to finish the "porch" that my husband insisted on. He wants some sides on the porch overhang, so the pigs will have more shade. So will have to construct some 2x4 braces to attach the sides to.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2015)

I love it; bet the piggies will too!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2015)

Those are some spoiled pigs.


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 30, 2015)

Awsome Hawg Hut!  Nothing but the best for our piggies!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 30, 2015)

Just curious as to the breed of pig you'll be getting... If they are the big ones @ #300+ pounds, will three of them fit inside? And will the large floor area of plywood with no 2x4 support (in between the 2x4s) not cave in under their weight? Looks great! Spoiled pigs indeed! On another subject... you mentioned there's lots of land available there? I've been kinda looking North/South along the TX/LA border, TX side, and really want to stay a couple hours away from the big D and other large burb cities if possible. Lots of other "wants" of course...


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 31, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> On another subject... you mentioned there's lots of land available there? I've been kinda looking North/South along the TX/LA border, TX side, and really want to stay a couple hours away from the big D and other large burb cities if possible. Lots of other "wants" of course...


I'm not sure about how big the pigs will get. I don't think Baymule is planning to let them get to fully mature size. She will have to chime in.

DH and I live in North East Texas, and our DD lives in Far North Dallas, near Plano. It generally takes us 1-3/4 to 2 hours th get to her house. 

Texarkana Is approximately 90 miles East of here. We would like to take a road trip some day, but are too busy to take off, like that, right now. Google Maps tells me it is an hour & 1/2 away.

It sure would be great to get some more of our BYH friends here in the beautiful state of Texas!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2015)

@Latestarter You want to leave CO and go to TX? I can't imagine. CO is one of the few states I would live in other than CA, I am allergic to humidity.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Just curious as to the breed of pig you'll be getting... If they are the big ones @ #300+ pounds, will three of them fit inside? And will the large floor area of plywood with no 2x4 support (in between the 2x4s) not cave in under their weight? Looks great! Spoiled pigs indeed! On another subject... you mentioned there's lots of land available there? I've been kinda looking North/South along the TX/LA border, TX side, and really want to stay a couple hours away from the big D and other large burb cities if possible. Lots of other "wants" of course...



http://www.landsoftexas.com/texas/land-for-sale/2.21-acres-in-Smith-County-Texas/id/2798159

This is an exceptional price for this area. Deals are out there if you are willing to look for them. Our place was a HUD repo, the process was hell, but finally it was ours. What are you looking for, what price and how much land?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh, getting blue butts. They will hit the 250-300 range at slaughter time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2015)

or DH's new digs!  You nut!

Looking great!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2015)

We got more rain last night. 2 1/4" and lots of wind. Just checked--Hawg Hut is dry, except where the floor meets the sides, a little spot on each side. I'll have to figure that out. The side piece of plywood overlaps the end, so don't know why the leak, maybe it seeped in around the screw holes? Ha! Caulk 'em! (when it drys)


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 31, 2015)

That hut makes for some spoiled pigs! Looking great! 

Your ducks are about the only thing here enjoying the rain.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2015)

Dummy ducks stand out in the rain when all the other animals are snug inside, watching the rain.  

@Ferguson K  Don't you raise pigs? Do you just buy feeder pigs or do you keep a sow? How long from feeder size to slaughter size?


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 31, 2015)

The last two years because of the move and getting everything built from the ground up we've just grabbed feeders. Depending on what size they are and how you feed them, they should gain 2-3lbs a day. A 50lb pig will be over 100lbs in a months time. They'll stall here for a week or so then continue to bloom. 

They don't do well on a high salt Hugh protein feed. They need starches and burnable sugars like corns and breads. Fruits and vegetables leftover from supper are good, too. 

Ours get everything in the fridge. Everything. Our breeders get a restricted diet, though. 

We've it one boar and two sows of one breed and a pair in another. Planning on getting some more feeders and picking a pair out of them.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 31, 2015)

Ignore my phones autocorrect.....


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 31, 2015)

Baymule said:


> http://www.landsoftexas.com/texas/land-for-sale/2.21-acres-in-Smith-County-Texas/id/2798159
> 
> This is an exceptional price for this area. Deals are out there if you are willing to look for them. Our place was a HUD repo, the process was hell, but finally it was ours. What are you looking for, what price and how much land?


This is a nice looking piece of property. The only thing that would make it better, is more land. 

Gee @Latestarter, if you bought land near Lindale we would practically be neighbors, and you would be a hop, skip and jump (maybe 20 minutes - depending on where you live) from Tyler, which is one of the larger cities in East Texas. (And our favorite alternative doc is in Lindale.  )


----------



## Devonviolet (Oct 31, 2015)

Baymule said:


> We got more rain last night. 2 1/4" and lots of wind. Just checked--Hawg Hut is dry, except where the floor meets the sides, a little spot on each side. I'll have to figure that out. The side piece of plywood overlaps the end, so don't know why the leak, maybe it seeped in around the screw holes? Ha! Caulk 'em! (when it drys)


We got 4" over night. Rain hitting the roof woke me up several times during the night. So I looked outside and we had torential downpour! It must have rained like that all night. Because the WeatherBug satellite map showed heavy rain clouds over head since yesterday afternoon, around 4:30. They just moved away about 15 minutes ago, and we now have blue sky and fluffy clouds overhead!   We fed the animals in full rain gear last evening.  I am pretty sure y'all got more than we did. But, we have gotten a respectable 8" since a week ago Friday. 

Our metal feed shed had been leaking, even after we filled all the gaps with spray foam sealer. DH,  looked closer and it seems that the previous owner replaced the sheet metal screws (the kind with rubber washers) with SHEET ROCK screws - which rusted.  DH is planning to replace them with roofing screws, which should seal up nicely, since they have rubber washers.   If we didn't have roofing screws, he would back the screws out, squirt a tiny glob of roofing adhesive in the hole and screw the screw back in. That should seal the holes nicely.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2015)

Sheet rock screws!  Leaky roof?  Good thing your DH knows what he's doing. Replace them and a glop of roof caulking and no more leaks.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the input future "fellow texans"! I'm not restricting the search to TX, but that one state seems to have more of what I'm looking for than others. Have also looked at the Carolinas, Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, West VA, Arkansas, Missouri... you get the idea.



babsbag said:


> @Latestarter You want to leave CO and go to TX? I can't imagine. CO is one of the few states I would live in other than CA, I am allergic to humidity.



I am definitely NOT a huge fan of high heat OR high humidity. I AM however a HUGE fan of no state income taxes, less, population, lower cost of living, more personal freedoms, water being more or less readily available and cheap, and many other things that (to me) are very attractive. Yes, no doubt, Colorado is beautiful, and the weather/climate is very similar to CA (DRY!). But it is ALSO developing many of the same issues that CA has politically and financially. Extreme liberalism, loss of personal freedoms, taxation, high cost of living, grid lock, over population, overbearing govt. etc. etc. etc.



Devonviolet said:


> This is a nice looking piece of property. The only thing that would make it better, is more land.



I agree... I'd ideally like 10-20 acres with either a spring fed pond, or year round running water like a stream or such. I can't tell what type "house" this is... stick, modular, manufactured, mobile home....



			
				Gee [USER=12680 said:
			
		

> @Latestarter[/USER], if you bought land near Lindale we would practically be neighbors, and you would be a hop, skip and jump (maybe 20 minutes - depending on where you live) from Tyler, which is one of the larger cities in East Texas. (And our favorite alternative doc is in Lindale.  )



If I can find the right property, at the right price, with the majority of my wants/needs, it would be very difficult to pass up. I've actually been concentrating my search up to the NE corner between Paris and Clarksville or more likely, from Henderson south to Lufkin and east of that area. I'm really trying to NOT be a hop skip and jump from a major metro area... I'd like to be at least an hour away from any large population area. When the zombie apocalypse happens, I want them to have to walk a long way to get to me


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> When the zombie apocalypse happens, I want them to have to walk a long way to get to me


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 1, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Thanks for the input future "fellow texans"!
> I am definitely NOT a huge fan of high heat OR high humidity. I AM however a HUGE fan of no state income taxes, less, population, lower cost of living, more personal freedoms, water being more or less readily available and cheap, and many other things that (to me) are very attractive.
> 
> I agree... I'd ideally like 10-20 acres with either a spring fed pond, or year round running water like a stream or such.
> ...



I hear you, @Latestarter, on the heat & humidity!
   in fact when we were living in PA and DD asked if I would consider moving back to TX? I said a resounding "NO, I hate the heat!!! Then, she dropped the bombshell, that they were moving to Dallas. A year later, they were in Dallas, and we were still in PA with no family near by. After a lot of prayer, we decided to make the move.

We spent 6 months in a 600 sq ft Dallas apt, while looking for land, within a reasonable driving distance from DD, focusing on NE TX, since annual rainfall was  46" vs 32" where we lived before, West of Ft Worth.

Finances caused us to keep expanding our search further East, until we were 2 hours away. Actually, I'm pretty sure that was part of God's plan. We found a 2-1/2 year old house on 5 acres and LOVE it here.

The heat this past summer was tough! But, we learned, from Baymule, that you go out in the morning and work till 11 or 12. Then, go inside, were the A/C makes life bearable. Oh, and the key to survival is . . . HYDRATE!  We always had a cold supply of water with us.

(Quote)  I'd ideally like 10-20 acres with either a spring fed pond, or year round running water like a stream or such).

Yeah, 2 items on MY wish list, were 20 acres and a pond. Well, after finding lots of sow's ears (for property), and coming to the realization that what we wanted & our budget didn't match. So, things started falling off the wish list.

(Quote) When the zombie apocalypse happens, I want them to have to walk a long way to get to me.)
    

I guess I misunderstood . . . I thought you wanted to be closer to a large city, so you have access to commerce for farm supplies.
And while we are on the subject . . . yes, there is no income tax. However, sales tax is 8.125%. That adds up when buying building materials for out buildings, farm supplies and animal feed. 

I'm totally on the same page with you there! I believe that the time is coming when big cities won't be the safest place to be.    In that situation, it is better to remain out of sight.

In the end, I would still move here. There's something to be said, for knowing, in your heart, that God orchestrated your move.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry @Baymule  I really didn't intend to hijack your thread.  Did you pick up your piggies yet? Bet you're excited! I would be!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2015)

High jack away @Latestarter  due to bad weather around here lately, we're going Tuesday to pick them up.

We did a huge burn pile yesterday, the burn ban is finally off! This morning a couple of guys came and worked on a clearing for a barn. Cut down 2 huge dead trees and cleaned up mess from 2 more that had already fallen. DH and I did the burn pile. It came another monsoon rain this afternoon and this evening. That fire is still burning! One of these fine days, we will have a barn. Lots of work to do before we get there though. Next is dirt work, the land slopes to a gully, so will have to build it up. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 1, 2015)

Baymule I was in your area today. We drove all day in the rain to pick up some new does. Thought about you as we passed through Tyler.

It rained all the way up and ask the way back.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2015)

@Ferguson K  What? No pictures? Where did you pick them up? And what kind? Yesterday was a lousy day to be out on the road, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

You know @Baymule , if you could get a dozer for a day, you could dig out a pond and use the dirt to grade the property to have water drain back into it to fill it for you. Kill a few birds with one piece of heavy machinery  Didn't you have a lot of yard "flooding" earlier this year? I recollect you saying you were out digging ditches to drain water away...


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 2, 2015)

We got three Nigerian dwarves. They're precious sweet does - formerly spoiled pets. I'll post pictures later, it was to dark and wet! 

Late starter, this whole area of Texas was underwater about three months ago. Then magic drought. Now flooding again.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, sounds like just the sort of place I want to move to!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 2, 2015)

Ah, come on down!   You'll get used to the crazy weather...and about the time you do...it changes again!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 2, 2015)

. . . and EAST Texans are awesome!


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 2, 2015)

You're going to forget what weather is.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm familiar with that from here... was 70 F here today and beautiful, Tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer. Thursday we're supposed to have snow... Love it!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2015)

GOT THE PIGGIES TODAY!!

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs.32154/


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 3, 2015)

> *Hawg Hut or Goat or Sheep or DH's New Digs*



ROFL  

I can house anything......including the occasional husband


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread last fall, but I've been rofl as I catch up.  @Latestarter, I've been telling my DH for 25 years now that I want to live in Wyoming or Montana, in the middle of 1000 acres far away from everyone and everything, but he is too tied to the city, I'm afraid.  He wants to be near a big (enough) city, so I guess the family land here in Blythewood will do.  We're only 15 mins from Columbia (not huge, but the capital city) and, so, every imaginable store and modern inconvenience.  I would rather be in Alaska or somewhere primitive most of the time, but my family wins out on this one.  At least we're in the "country" now instead of in town like we were just 3 years ago.  I can definitely get used to being here forever.  It's still MOSTLY country around here, enough so that the men of the family like to "mark their territory" regularly, and can do so without an audience.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2016)

The piggies left in March for that fabulous vacation spot, Freezer Camp! The Hawg Hut is now in the back yard, housing the weaned lambs. On the second day they were in the weaning pen, it started to rain. They didn't know they could shelter in the Hawg Hut, so we went out and tossed some feed in it and all of a sudden, the lambs LOVED the Hawg Hut! Since then, they like to sleep in it.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

Get a load of those babies chillin'.  Gotta love all our hoo-ved friends!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 14, 2016)

Bacon, Pork Rind & Backstrap did a real nice job breaking it in for them... Wonder if they'll "meat" the same fate?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Bacon, Pork Rind & Backstrap did a real nice job breaking it in for them... Wonder if they'll "meat" the same fate?


Three of them will. Two of them will join the flock in September to meet their ram baby daddy.


----------

